# can a svanna moniter fit in 180g



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

thanks for all info you guys a probabley mad







at me for posting so many differnt
herps im just looking for the right 1


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: seriously though if u were 4' long would you be comfy in a tank
and they need a custom built enclosure

Savannas (V. exanthematicus exanthematicus) and white-throated (V. albigularis spp.), 4', dry but needs pool to soak, temps 85-90 F/day, 75-80 F/night. Dumeril's monitors (sometimes called the gray rough-neck monitor in the trade rather than Dumeril's monitor, V. dumerilii heterophilis and V. d. dumerilli), 4', arboreal (thick strong branches climbed with their very long claws and strong toes) and loves to soak (need a tub big enough to soak), with tropical requirements (humid, temps 85-95 F/day, 74 F/night). These two monitors can become--with work!--quite tame.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

yeah savannahs get too big for any glass enclosure. Its reccommended about 10'X5' for a savanah, but i think you can get away with a BIT smaller if you take him out alot. Mines in a 8X2 right now and is comfortable, and i'm gonna just expand it to 8X5, but i take him out all the time (he just sleeps at the moment though, overweight from shitty owners







)


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

i was thinkin after u guys said a 180 wouldnt work. what about a CagesByDesign 72"x144"x48" its a metal screen cage that turns about to be about 2442 gallons. its pretty expensive but if i pool some funds together all have enough...........hopefully, unless you guys want to chip in


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

just make a encloser that looks like a play pin thats what a lps here did, out of 2x4s and paneling


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Im building a custom enclosure for my Sva Mon..... He's currently in a 40 gal breeder. here is a plan on my enclosure.


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

thanks roger for the help and the rest of u never answered if you guys wanted to chip in :laugh:


----------



## DragonCharm (Dec 7, 2004)

AL CAPONE said:


> i was thinkin after u guys said a 180 wouldnt work. what about a CagesByDesign 72"x144"x48" its a metal screen cage that turns about to be about 2442 gallons. its pretty expensive but if i pool some funds together all have enough...........hopefully, unless you guys want to chip in
> [snapback]777425[/snapback]​


As you said, nice cages but expensive. If you are looking for something to go in your house and look good they are the solution you need, if you are going for simple and functional you need to DIY or find a more economical solution.


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

how much does diying it usasally cost and say i worked on the size cage roger showed for about 4 hours a day how long would it take

damn i sound like a math teacher


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm actually thinking about building reptile cages professionally (damn equipment costs) and i have looked into many different types of reptiles and their enclosures. With something as big as a savanah monitor you need to build your own custom enclosure. The sizes that have been given here are excellent. If i may offer you a suggestion, DO NOT use glass, bacteria builds up, they are much harder to clean, and its way more expensive. Just build a simple enclosure out of wood and pvc mesh and you will save a ton. It will work better for you in the long run, and should you need to move the cage, it could be taken apart easily. Look around on the internet, there are tons of plans available. Hope this helps somehow.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

hope this help
In the long run, it is less expensive to buy an enclosure for your monitor to grow into, rather than to save some money and buy a small enclosure that will not last more than six months or so. Start with a thirty gallon tank at the least; a fifty-five or sixty gallon is even better. You will still need to quickly start planning the enclosure it will be housed in when full grown. At three feet long, it will require an enclosure at least six feet long (preferably longer) and eighteen inches wide. The taller it is, the less likely it will be able to climb out (and they are agile and persistent climbers!). Stay away from open-mesh enclosures as these monitors must be kept warm and, unless you live in a consistently warm environment yourself, it will be costly and complicated to get such an enclosure heated to the proper temperature.

Stay away from screen-sided or topped enclosures (hardware cloth tops are acceptable). Savannahs have incredibly sharp claws, and can easily shred a hole in screen. Make sure that the walls, floor and ceiling are securely attached to each other. If the savannah finds a weak spot, it will work at it and work at it until it works a hole just big enough for it to squeeze through. Along the same lines, keep the enclosure away from drapes, expensive lamps, computer equipment, etc. When taken out of it's enclosure, savannahs will scrabble around trying to hook their claws into anything they can.

MK


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

AL CAPONE said:


> i was thinkin after u guys said a 180 wouldnt work. what about a CagesByDesign 72"x144"x48" its a metal screen cage that turns about to be about 2442 gallons. its pretty expensive but if i pool some funds together all have enough...........hopefully, unless you guys want to chip in
> [snapback]777425[/snapback]​


i think a monitor could rip through a screen cage, even if its metal screen, they can be feirce creatures, those are more like for chamelons, they just use it to hang and for support, a monitor thinks of it as a barrier between him and the wild and would probaly try to get out

im not sure, just kinda brainstorming


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

pvc mesh is commonly used, that is wire mesh covered in pvc. The problem with hardware cloth is that it isnt good for their feet, which pvc mesh is hardware cloth covered in pvc. So yeah, thats what i would go with, yeah, its deffinantly cheaper to build a large enclosure than to keep upgrading.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i seen one of these guys before in person effin huge basterds


----------

